# Tandem Shipping Question



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I purchased a cool old MTB Tandem from a guy near Mt. Shasta, CA a few months back and I'm trying to figure out the best way to get it to the midwest (Lincoln, NE). 

1st Is it always best to pack/ship the wheels separate? I ask because this is how I usually see it done.

2nd What is the cheapest way to ship (UPS/FedEx/Other)? 

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

FedEx is cheaper than UPS, beyond that it's what the seller can ship via that delivers to where you are. There are other options like Greyhound that may be cheaper, but really you might save $20 over FedEx.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

i had my Ibis shipped complete, from Breck, Colorado to Davenport, Ia. Complete bike, front wheel off, bars turned and wrapped like a normal bike. Took two bike boxes taped together, and it cost $120. Believe it was UPS.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, that is helpful!!


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

rail Freight might be an option too.

I know some guys who put 6 mtbs in a box and have them shipped out to where they are riding in advance (for big trips to the rockies). It may not be a good deal with just one bike, but its something to look into. unfortunately I have no more details than I've provided here.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks- I will look into that. If I can get it shipped for around $125 I'll be happy. I've shipped large MTB's via FedEx for close to that so I was sort of under the assumption that it may be significantly more. I am in no hurry to receive it so the amount of time it takes is not an issue. A thread is always better with a picture so here is the bike- it belonged to the brother of John Slawta who is the man behind Land Shark. John's brother painted all the bikes in the early days (including this one).


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

That bike may be a lot cooler than some folks realize.

Occasionally, there are topics posted about the LandShark road tandems.

This is a sister to your bike.

Landshark Tandem | Elliott Bay Bicycles

I believe these bikes are pretty much custom builds and typically very high end.

The cranks catch my eye thinking they may be Bullseye brand.

Probably fillet brazed and handmade.

Then again I could be way wrong.

PK


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

PMK said:


> I believe these bikes are pretty much custom builds and typically very high end.
> 
> The cranks catch my eye thinking they may be Bullseye brand.


Thanks PK-

Good eye on the cranks- they are Bullseye. The bike was custom made for John's brother and his wife. That road tandem looks nice, I will have to do a search for some of the other ones out there.


----------



## CaptainHaddock (Mar 3, 2012)

You can say this about LandShark, either you like his paint jobs, or you don't.


----------

